# New 2 ff on suprecur injections due 2 start menopur



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi every one   

I'm Gemma and i am new 2 all this, I just wanna start by saying I'm getting treated at the IVF Wales in cardiff and if theres any 1 else also being treated there id love 2 hear from u   

Me and my DP r having the ICSI treatment and  av Been on the waiting list for 2 years and 2 weeks ago i finally started my suprecur injection Yaaayyyy..!!! Iv gt a appointment 4 a baseline scan 2moz morning and then I'm due 2 start the menopur injections..

Me and my DP av Been together all most 7 years and we av Been trying 3 years so when i wasn't catching i ad tha gut feeling tha there must b sum thing wrong   
I booked myself in 2 c my GP i ad tests done and my DP done a sperm analyses i was on pins waiting 4 the results.. My bloods and the tests they ad done was all normal but it cum bk that my DP ad a low sperm count... We were refereed 2 the hospital were they wanted 2 carry out more tests, I ad a test done were they checked my fallopian tubes and my DP done another sperm analyses... 
It showed my DP ad a very low sperm count and the only thing was IVF we were referred 2 the IVF Wales in cardiff when we ad our 1st appointment i was exited all we done was av bloods done and filled out forms... We ad a few more appointments till i finally started the treatment   

I went down in the may 2 pick up my injections which i started at the end of June.. Iv gt an appointment 2moz 4 my base line scan and then start on the menopur.. I'm due 4 my EC the 2nd ov august but think its gunna b a couple ov days after.. Any 1 else that is going thru the same please leave a msg thanx   

All the best ov luck 4 every 1

Gemma xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Gemma and welcome to Fertility Friends 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

IVF Wales board ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Gemma,

I'm also having ICSI at IVF Wales and I'm due to start DR late September. Here is a link to the IVF Wales threads.

There is a cycle thread for ladies currently waiting or having treatment and there is info about meets and stuff.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0

See you over there 

Kitty x


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya Kitty thanx 4 the msg  

I went dwn the hospital 2day 4 my base line scan all went well and nw im on the enopur injections so thats 2 a day nw instead ov the 1... Got another appoitment nxt monday 4 another scan c how every thing is goin  

All the best
Gemma
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Gemma,

Glad your scan went well, and good luck for the next one on Monday.

Are you doing your own jabs?? My partner was a nurse so he's going to do mine although I would like to have a go myself.

Did they give you larger syringes for the Menapur? They only gave me 1ml ones when I had treatment planning. I'll be on 300ui of Menapur so I guess they'll give me some larger ones.

Take care and let me know how you get on,

Kitty


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya kitty  

Yeah i do my own injections neva thought i would beable 2 coz i hate needles and was gunna get my mother 2 do them but i felt better doin it myself which i was shocked in..

Yeah i ad a bigger syringe 4 menopur i got 2ml and im on 375iu which is the 5 powders and iv gt 1ml syringes 4 the suprecur, The needle is huge 4 the menopur but its just 2 do the mixing i thought i ad 2 stick tha in me lol i would neva ov bn able 2 do it..

Take care Gemma  
xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info Gemma,

That all makes sense, and well done for doing your own jabs,

Talk soon,

Kitty x


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya Kitty  

No probz hun any thing u want 2 knw just ask  

Loads ov         4u tho

Take care
Gemma  
xxx


----------

